# Idle NFS Client using gigabytes of data



## ashleyd (Mar 16, 2012)

I just installed gnome-network monitor (I know, a great diagnostic tool) and noticed what appears to be a huge amount of data (both sent and received) for an idle client. Only the users home folder is mounted over NFS, over a local network with little traffic.

In two hours it received 3GB and sent 500MB. My limited knowledge of diagnosing NFS issues means I have no idea where to begin.

The load average is around 1 which is odd since the only main processes are gconfd-2 and Xorg, each around 2%.

nfsstat shows:

```
Client Info:
Rpc Counts:
  Getattr   Setattr    Lookup  Readlink      Read     Write    Create    Remove
   566422       104      5698         4     86763     87820       239       216
   Rename      Link   Symlink     Mkdir     Rmdir   Readdir  RdirPlus    Access
      433         8         2         0         0       137         0     12648
    Mknod    Fsstat    Fsinfo  PathConf    Commit
        0         0         0         0     87799
Rpc Info:
 TimedOut   Invalid X Replies   Retries  Requests
        0         0         0         0   1287229
Cache Info:
Attr Hits    Misses Lkup Hits    Misses BioR Hits    Misses BioW Hits    Misses
  3146874    318951   2205168      5678    757521     86727       334     87820
BioRLHits    Misses BioD Hits    Misses DirE Hits    Misses Accs Hits    Misses
     2014         4       484       136       481         0   2492628     12648

Server Info:
  Getattr   Setattr    Lookup  Readlink      Read     Write    Create    Remove
        0         0         0         0         0         0         0         0
   Rename      Link   Symlink     Mkdir     Rmdir   Readdir  RdirPlus    Access
        0         0         0         0         0         0         0         0
    Mknod    Fsstat    Fsinfo  PathConf    Commit
        0         0         0         0         0
Server Ret-Failed
                0
Server Faults
            0
Server Cache Stats:
   Inprog      Idem  Non-idem    Misses
        0         0         0         0
Server Write Gathering:
 WriteOps  WriteRPC   Opsaved
        0         0         0
```
I assume the getattr is way too high to be working correctly?

NFS mounted with: *mount -t nfs -o nfsv4,intr,soft 10.0.0.x:/user userhome*


----------

